# Conferences 2012 - Rideshares? Meetups?



## Jon (Oct 6, 2011)

As I start looking at conferences in 2012, I figured I'd start a new thread based on one for 2011.

Regional/National Conferences are fantastic training and networking opportunites. It is always nice to meet up with some of the folks from EMTLife in REAL Life and meet up. USAFMedic45 suggested the option of ride-sharing to keep costs down. If you're up for that, feel free to offer in the discussion thread.

What conferences are you planning on attending?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 6, 2011)

I assume I will be at NCEMSF and quite a few others but I still need to find out which ones I will be speaking at for next year.  This is the time of year when that sort of thing is sorted out.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 6, 2011)

Of course I would be the only one to vote for "I can't make it to any of these cool events"  Have fun everybody!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 6, 2011)

Nope, I voted that too.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 6, 2011)

I am hoping for EMS Today.  That would somewhat local.  The VA conference are not very good at all.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 6, 2011)

Im gonna make it to the Michigan EMS expo I hope.


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 2, 2012)

*NYS Conferences FY 2012*

EMS Conference Vital Signs Syracuse, NY October 18 - 21, 2012

Pulse Check Crowne Plaza Suffern, NY October 11-14, 2012


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 2, 2012)

The only one I might be able to attend is Fire Rescue Med, but the content might not be of much interest and I might have class that week.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm hoping to go to EMS World Expo and Texas EMS conference, but it's too early to but a definite by either one.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 2, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm hoping to go to EMS World Expo and Texas EMS conference, but it's too early to but a definite by either one.



These are the only 2 I have a chance at making and want to attend. 

Way too early to tell and Im trying to save vacation time so I can go to the Austin F1 race in November.


----------



## stlukescj11 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am hoping to go to EMS World but I will probably only get to the local one which is the 18th Annual Pocono EMS Conference


----------



## epipusher (Jan 4, 2012)

Missed out on the 2011 IEMSA Conference, so I will definitely be going this year. Main reason being they always have free beer.


----------



## feldy (Jan 6, 2012)

most likely the EMS world expo. Interesting time of year for an EMS expo to take place in new orleans with Halloween an all.


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 16, 2012)

*oooh*

Id like to attend EMS Today (Baltimore, MD) - February 28 - March 3, 2012 but WOW, costlyand then travel? Oi. But a best friend of my lives in balmer so....maybe!

Anyone going from MA?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 16, 2012)

Y U NO HOLD CONFERENCES in SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA?


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Y U NO HOLD CONFERENCES in SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA?



Firehouse has one in San Diego next month that includes some EMS conferences/training.

http://firehouseworld.com/wri/wri_p1_display.aspx?oc=04&cc=FHW12CONF


----------



## Sandog (Jan 17, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Firehouse has one in San Diego next month that includes some EMS conferences/training.
> 
> http://firehouseworld.com/wri/wri_p1_display.aspx?oc=04&cc=FHW12CONF



Yes they do Feb 23 I think. I will be attending that one. You can also get CE units, so that's useful.


----------



## Sandog (Jan 17, 2012)

I was wrong, the dates for the SD Firehouse is Feb19-23. See link below. I should add, there are many EMS related displays there.

http://events.cygnusb2bmail.com/portal/wts/ccmcFwaN0vybaRD9ih3-0fbbi96Fd


----------



## Jon (Jan 18, 2012)

feldy said:


> most likely the EMS world expo. Interesting time of year for an EMS expo to take place in new orleans with Halloween an all.



Usually that conference is held the last week of August. However, they were last in New Orleans in 2005... And there was a little TINY issue with a little storm called Katrina. To the point where I know EMS folks that were there, and couldn't get out before the storm hit.

I guess they want to miss hurricane season.


----------



## Medic One (Feb 5, 2012)

*IPMBA Cyclist Conference*

Looking for carpoolers heading to IPMBA (International Police Mountain Bike Assoc.) conference in St Paul Minnesota.

I am taking some PD/EMS Cyclist programs.

Leaving from Connecticut on April 26 or 27th returning May 5th or 6th via the following interstates:

I-84 (CT to PA)
I-81 (PA to OH)
I-80 (Thru OH and Indiana)
I-90 (Thru Chicago/Wisconsin)
I-94 (Wisconsin into St. Paul)

I will have room for two more bikes, your luggage and gear.
I also have one extra bed in the room.

PM Me  if your along the route and want to share fuel/room costs.

Mike Salvatore


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to be at Gathering of Eagles, anyone else going to be there?


----------



## Medic One (Feb 9, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Gathering of Eagles?



Fill me in on that


----------

